# Help with inlaying ...



## Dorm57 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm building a small table out of Maple and want to inlay 3/16" strips into the top. My question is really about the techniques used to glue the strips and adhere these to the top. I've routed out the slot for these, but the inlay material is so thin it seems to me that wetting the strips with glue will make these curl. 

So, I'm erring on the side of caution and would rather ask a dumb question than mess up the top. 

Can ones share their technique as to how to glue up inlays, what glue do you use, do you clamp these once applied, etc? 

Thanks - comments are much appreciated.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

titebond II on both surfaces, clamp. i think you'll be ok.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If it's a snug fit, I just apply white glue to the groove and press in the veneer. If it's a slip fit, white glue to the groove, and press and clamp. White glue will dry clear. Applying just enough glue to the groove keeps the squeeze out to nil.


----------



## Hexhead (Aug 31, 2008)

I usually white glue it and lay waxed paper on it and then a board and clamp it it tight. Use a scraper to flatten it out after it drys.


----------



## Hexhead (Aug 31, 2008)

For straight pieces I usually white glue it and lay waxed paper on it and then a board and clamp it it tight. Use a scraper to flatten it out after it drys. (if the board your working with isn't perfectly flat) use several shorter boards so there will be even pressure over the whole surface of the veneer.

If you do a bowl soak in veneer in hot water. Glue a few inches and tape the end, Not on the very end though. Then continue laying glue in the cut and wrapping the veneer around the bowel. when you get the other end overlay it and cut both pieces at the same time (at slight angle) for a perfect fit (watch your design and cut where it well be the same). wrap with rubber bands (wide as you can get) let her dry.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I've done a lot of inlay work. This top was using 3/16" thick pieces. First I worked out the design on Google Sketchup. Started with the self edge ploughed out to fit onto the edge of a good quality 3/4" birch plywood wand of course it stuck up 3/16". For gluing, I use Titebond II and start fitting the pieces from the outside in. Use plenty of glue but clean up the squeeze out as you go using a putty knife. I use heavy dumb bells (20to 35 lbs) to weight each piece down with as I go. I also use a bunch of cedar 1 x 2 blocks cut to various lengths to put between the dumb bells and the inlay pieces to concentrate the weight where I want it and to protect the finished wood. Cupping from the glue is a minor issue as it all needs careful flush sanding anyway..

Have fun, Bret


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

DUUUUUH SLAP SLAP SLAP! I have weights and never thought of using them I've been using patio blocks and clay brick for yrs.

Lola Ranch, MAGNIFICENT top!


----------

